# iCloud & Synchronisation : bug ou bien...



## Mezura (18 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à Tous.

Après être passé à 10.7.2 et OS5, la synchronisation de Iphone doit se faire avec Icloud.

Etant utilisateur de Outlook 2011, la synchro entre Iphone et Outlook passait avant Icloud par  Ical;Carnet d'adresse. Tout marchait a peu prés correctement.

Or depuis la migration voila la situation: 

Outlook synchronise bien avec Ical, mais Ical et Iphone ne synchronise plus, ni par Icloud ni par Itunes.
Outlook ne synchronise plus avec le Carnet d'adresse mais le carnet d'adresse Icloud se synchronise bien avec i phone. Par contre, impossible de synchronise le carnet d'adresse du Mac avec Iphone.

Quelqu'un a t il une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Il est ici question d'iCloud, de synchro, d'Outlook, d'iPhone&#8230; le choix n'est pas forcément évident. On va dire que c'est avant tout la synchronisation via iCloud qui est en cause (et de toute façon, ce n'est pas Mac OS X). Et donc, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## furygan (30 Octobre 2011)

Peut être un debut de réponse.
Apres avoir pesté contre icloud n'arrivant pas a synchroniser mon carnet d'adresse entre mac et iphone ; j'ai trouvé dans les préférences du carnet d'adresse sur le mac , onglet "compte", il faut activer icloud, meme si dans les préférences système vous l'avez activé.
ca pourrait peut être dépanner qqun !


----------



## Mezura (31 Octobre 2011)

Bon, après une semaine de patience, retour arrière :
- ical sauvegarde de tous les éléments Vcard.
- Idem pour les Calendriers.
- Suppression de toutes les entrées : Ical, Calendrier, Outlook.
- Desactivation de Icloud.
- Sur www.icloud suppression de toutes les entrées

- Ré import de Vcard dans Carnet Adresse -> Magique, tous synchronise sur Outlook
- idem Calendrier.
Iphone : Icloud désactivation des services.
- Synchronisation de Iphone en cochant la case "remplaver les entrées par celle iTunes".

Ouf!

Plus de Icloud mais un mieux quand même avec la synchro Wifi donc sans câble.

Reste pus qu'a attendre la MAJ.

Curieux quand même, l'omerta total sur le sujet dans les Apple STore et même sur Mac génération!


----------

